# Anyone feed Raw?



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Just wondering....

I'm considering a frozen raw diet, Archie's ears just don't get better...and Abbey licks her feet. I hear raw food is supposed to be good for allergies. So I think with a high quality food and if I follow the directions, maybe Archie's ear problems will clear up.... Right??

So before I consider it, thought I'd check with you guys.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Raw works for many people, but, here are some things to consider:
1. Long-haired dogs may require clean up after each meal. Just like you wash your food containers after prepping raw food, your dog can carry bacteria from raw meat on them. 
2. If you have anybody or dog with a compromised immune system in your house, use caution. 
3. Allergies are more related to the protein and carb sources. You can achieve the same novel protein/carb diet with no preservatives by cooking for your dog.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I used to feed Primal frozen raw and sometimes will go back and feed here and there. I did notice a slight difference but never fed it long enough to see big differences in anything. I know my Chloe is allergic to all poultry but i was told when feeding raw that those with an allergy to certain proteins would usually do very well when feeding that protein in a raw form, like i said i didn't feed long enough to see a big difference and Chloe still chewed her feet, teared and itched. Here's an article from Dr. Karen Becker explaining why a dog may be allergic to a certain protein in kibble and not allergic to that same protein in raw or fresh protein. Why Dry Pet Food is Poor in Nutrition

The reason that i don't feed regularly is that it's so darn expensive with 5 pups and i would like to feed it to everyone so just do it occasionally. I've tried all kinds of food because of Chloe's allergies and now i'm feeding Canine Caviar and so far so good, the itching has decreased and feet chewing has decreased immensely, right now they are eating the Lamb and Pearl Millet and the kibble is really tiny, next will be the Holistic Wilderness Grain Free. What i like about Canine Caviar is that the ingredients are more limited, i love the idea of Fromm and the company but it has way too many ingredients in it, so if they ever come out with a limited ingredient diet we'll be switching back to Fromm. I do give the kids the AllerEase for their environmental allergies.


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

jmm said:


> Raw works for many people, but, here are some things to consider:
> 1. Long-haired dogs may require clean up after each meal. Just like you wash your food containers after prepping raw food, your dog can carry bacteria from raw meat on them.
> 2. If you have anybody or dog with a compromised immune system in your house, use caution.
> 3. Allergies are more related to the protein and carb sources. You can achieve the same novel protein/carb diet with no preservatives by cooking for your dog.


Just poping in to say i take notes from all your posts.
you are so very informative thank you nickee*


----------



## lyndy (Jul 9, 2011)

My Daisy has been having some issues with oil producing glands in her eyes. It is a long story, but needless to say we switched from a canned diet to frozen raw (she was already eating dehydrated raw when traveling). It could be a coincidence, but we finally saw improvement after making the switch to raw. We have now been weaning her off the nasty Prednisone and her eyes are still looking good. She has a couple more weeks before we stop it completely and I am hoping her eyes continue this way. She can only have rabbit for the time being. We have been feeding Primal and have not had any problems. She made the switch perfectly. We do give her probiotics and a digestive enzyme. As JMM said we do clean her up after she eats since her beard can get a bit messy. It is expensive, but for us the results have been worth it.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

I tried the frozen raw several times for Lola, in different ways, but not only did she really not like it (and she is a total piggy) but it also made her throw up. I also am not fond of the idea of raw being in their teeth and on their beards, they are very kissy dogs and they do go on the furniture etc. so I am not comfortable with contamination. 

Both my girls show strong allergies with kibble. It makes Lola really cranky and scratchy and Penny bites her feet and scratches, and her tummy plays up. Soooo as much as I don't want to. I home cook for them. No allergies or issues at all this way for us. I know you give Dr Harvey's Pat. Mine do ok on that too.  maybe just keep Archie on that for now with no kibble.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

I tried it before Grace got sick and we had to go vegetarian... neither of my two would go near it. They looked at it like it was going to jump at them or something.

So... I guess one thing would be to consider their tastes.... some dogs don't like it.

Gus's allergies have improved greatly since going home cook.


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

I feed Dominic raw food from Small Batch, a company from the San Francisco Bay Area smallbatch pets. 
Before the raw food I tried ALL kind of good quality food recommended until he stop eating for almost 3 days and I had to give him scrambled eggs. That's when I asked a friend that I trust very much and he mention the raw food. I went to the store right away and got a batch of beefbatch sliders. I was really uncomfortable with the raw specially because I don't eat meat has been 25+ years so I pan seared with coconut oil for a couple seconds "to bring the flavors out and warm it up a little bit" as my friend suggest. Since then, Dominic is on the raw diet and he has never itch or have any potty issue so far nor either has throw up. It's been 3 months and he loves it - but I have to slightly warm it up otherwise he won't eat it. I also like the coconut oil, his hair is so smooth!
Sometimes I still add some Acana or Orijin that I have left to try to sneak it in but he separates the kibble one by one on his food mat and just doesn't eat it.
I do wipe off his face after he eats but that's my "I don't eat meat" problem because it's not watery enough to leave his facial hair wet.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Pat, I feed Bailey Primal frozen raw as part of his rotation (I switch it up between dehydrated raw, frozen raw and sometimes canned food just to give him a variety). He does well on it but I can't say I see a huge difference in him when he eats that versus the other foods. He does have some mild allergies (some paw chewing) but I think it's mainly environmental as it occurs mostly in the Spring/Summer...so the raw doesn't have much effect on that. 

If I remember correctly, you feed your little guys Dr. Harvey's Veg to Bowl, right? And you leave kibble out for them? One thing you could try is some novel protein for Archie and Abby instead of the regular chicken or beef? Don't know what protein you normally use but if you can get your hands on something unusual, maybe you could try that?? Or you could do a limited ingredient canned food...I know Addiction has some good ones using novel proteins. And I would try to make sure they can't get to the kibble the other pups eat. Or just do a very limited ingredient kibble for everyone, one that's made with a novel protein. Just trying to think of some options for you. 

Oh and if you wanted to try some dehydrated raw instead of frozen, I've heard The Honest Kitchen's Zeal (made with fish) has done wonders for dogs with allergies. Or Addiction has some dehydrated raw foods made with some really out there protein sources (kangaroo even!! :w00t that they call their "hypoallergenic formulas".


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Dominic said:


> I feed Dominic raw food from Small Batch, a company from the San Francisco Bay Area smallbatch pets.
> Before the raw food I tried ALL kind of good quality food recommended until he stop eating for almost 3 days and I had to give him scrambled eggs. That's when I asked a friend that I trust very much and he mention the raw food. I went to the store right away and got a batch of beefbatch sliders. I was really uncomfortable with the raw specially because I don't eat meat has been 25+ years so I pan seared with coconut oil for a couple seconds "to bring the flavors out and warm it up a little bit" as my friend suggest. Since then, Dominic is on the raw diet and he has never itch or have any potty issue so far nor either has throw up. It's been 3 months and he loves it - but I have to slightly warm it up otherwise he won't eat it. I also like the coconut oil, his hair is so smooth!
> Sometimes I still add some Acana or Orijin that I have left to try to sneak it in but he separates the kibble one by one on his food mat and just doesn't eat it.
> I do wipe off his face after he eats but that's my "I don't eat meat" problem because it's not watery enough to leave his facial hair wet.


That's funny, because I was reading about Small Batch today and that's what prompted me to post that thread about protein content. This website says the protein content is 14% but how could that be for something raw, meat based? And isn't that too low? Boy I am confused.
SmallBatch Raw Frozen Dog Food | Review and Rating


----------



## missalita (May 4, 2012)

I fed it to Zsa Zsa for several months. I would like to order more but it is so expensive. I may still go back. She loved it, although it did take her a bit to realize it was actually food. I still feed her raw chicken gizzards and livers and today I gave her a raw chicken wing. She loved it. She doesn't really give kisses and since she occasionally embibes on her own um...poop...I don't encourage kisses. I figure raw food is cleaner than raw poop.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

eiksaa said:


> That's funny, because I was reading about Small Batch today and that's what prompted me to post that thread about protein content. This website says the protein content is 14% but how could that be for something raw, meat based? And isn't that too low? Boy I am confused.
> SmallBatch Raw Frozen Dog Food | Review and Rating


If you scroll down on the website you referenced, it kinda explains it for you :thumbsup: "The dashboard displays a dry matter protein reading of 51%, a fat level of 36% and estimated carbohydrates of about 5%." Looks like an excellent food.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

silverhaven said:


> If you scroll down on the website you referenced, it kinda explains it for you :thumbsup: "The dashboard displays a dry matter protein reading of 51%, a fat level of 36% and estimated carbohydrates of about 5%." Looks like an excellent food.


Yes, I read Pam's reply on that thread AFTER I made this post. 

So now I think this protein level is too high, haha. Oh boy, wish this was easier.


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

I switched Ben to Stella and Cheweys frozen raw a few months ago and it is the best thing that could have happened to him. He was never a good eater and now he twirls around at feeding time. His coat looks better already and he just acts like he feels better. I do have to wash his face after feeding.


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

All I can say is I'm very comfortable with the Small Batches Raw frozen patties, only because within 3 months Dom has never has a food/potty/itching problem and I believe the protein level is acceptable. 

Another difference you see on the raw is the poop size, it's crazy, way smaller than on kibble. His vet said that's great as the food waste is minimal showing that he is absorbing all the goodness.

He eats the beef, lamb & turkey. His energy level is incredible and even his groomer tells me she has never seen a Maltese hair so soft and shiny as Dominic's (to which I give credit also to the coconut oil). 

Sometimes I sneak some green beans or carrots to see if he slows down the eating but man, he eats fast.
View attachment 115202



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

I do homecook for my three but have also introduced Sojos as well. They seem to do very well on that !!!


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

I have been feeding this:

Nature?s Variety Instinct Raw Frozen Dog Food | Review and Rating

I also do a rotational diet. I switch proteins every month or so. This food has a dry matter protein of 41% which is still a bit high for my liking for our breed. They aren't pulling a sled in the snow or hearding sheep all day! I use about 1/3 - 1/2 the recommended amount and suppliment the feeding with fresh veg, sweet or regular potatos etc. I cook the veg and keep it in the fridge. I thaw the frozed raw food for the day overnight in the fridge. I warm up the veg and add the raw and feed. Dogs love it.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

We rotate between Sojos grain free turkey or beef, Stella & Chewy's freeze dried, and Dr. Harvey's Veg to Bowl with cooked meat.
I have tried the frozen raw a few times (S&C and Bravo), but cannot get two of my three to eat it. I don't think they like the texture. They back away from it  
My Lhasa, Buddy, had itchy ears and chewed his feet every night, but since we switched to raw and grain free, he has been doing great. I give him fish oil too, which I think has also helped a lot.


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

I think there are several of us on the forums who greatly misunderstand protein. Here is an article and video about it by Dr. Becker, if you think she's a quack, then disregard, personally I think she's brilliant  


Pet Food Mistake that Could Destroy Their Kidney and Liver


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Thanks everyone, I'm thinking of trying a raw diet for my kids, if I can afford it...Archie and Abbey can really use it!!


----------



## Leanne (Sep 6, 2012)

pammy4501 said:


> I have been feeding this:
> 
> Nature?s Variety Instinct Raw Frozen Dog Food | Review and Rating
> 
> I also do a rotational diet. I switch proteins every month or so. This food has a dry matter protein of 41% which is still a bit high for my liking for our breed. They aren't pulling a sled in the snow or hearding sheep all day! I use about 1/3 - 1/2 the recommended amount and suppliment the feeding with fresh veg, sweet or regular potatos etc. I cook the veg and keep it in the fridge. I thaw the frozed raw food for the day overnight in the fridge. I warm up the veg and add the raw and feed. Dogs love it.


I have just started on Instinct raw rotating proteins this week. I have been feeding raw for 3 years now. We were getting our meat from local store ground in 30 lb parcels and repacking at home or grinding our own. Right now with time issues I thought I would try it out. Our dogs/cats seem to enjoy it. I am finding the frozen nuggets very convenient to feed. All at the same cost as our other regimen plus it is nutritionally balanced, so I no longer have to supplement.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

shellbeme said:


> I think there are several of us on the forums who greatly misunderstand protein. Here is an article and video about it by Dr. Becker, if you think she's a quack, then disregard, personally I think she's brilliant
> 
> 
> Pet Food Mistake that Could Destroy Their Kidney and Liver


Thanks, Shelley. Speaking for myself, I don't misunderstand protein; fact is I don't understand it at all. :blink:

So, I guess what she's saying in the video is a higher amount of protein is OK in say raw frozen food (assuming they are good quality), but not in kibble? And dehydrated food shouldn't be too high in protein too?


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

shellbeme said:


> I think there are several of us on the forums who greatly misunderstand protein. Here is an article and video about it by Dr. Becker, if you think she's a quack, then disregard, personally I think she's brilliant
> 
> 
> Pet Food Mistake that Could Destroy Their Kidney and Liver





eiksaa said:


> Thanks, Shelley. Speaking for myself, I don't misunderstand protein; fact is I don't understand it at all. :blink:
> 
> So, I guess what she's saying in the video is a higher amount of protein is OK in say raw frozen food (assuming they are good quality), but not in kibble? And dehydrated food shouldn't be too high in protein too?


I agree 100% with Dr. Becker about kibble keeping dogs in a constant state of dehydration. I have seen this firsthand. I recently switched Bailey to homecooking (Balance IT) after two bouts with colitis. Bailey's water consumption is about 1/4 what it was on Fromm kibble. He drank water constantly on kibble (and constantly peed). I can see why kibble is hard on the kidneys.


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

eiksaa said:


> Thanks, Shelley. Speaking for myself, I don't misunderstand protein; fact is I don't understand it at all. :blink:
> 
> So, I guess what she's saying in the video is a higher amount of protein is OK in say raw frozen food (assuming they are good quality), but not in kibble? And dehydrated food shouldn't be too high in protein too?


Yes  this is exactly it! The higher dry matter protein in say, The Honest Kitchen, Freshpet, Grandma Lucys, or in frozen Raw foods (I am not familiar with frozen raw brands as DH is dead set against them), is alright as they come from quality, water rich sources. (Though, with dehydrated you are adding the water back in) Same for canned wet foods and home made or home made raw!


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Ladysmom said:


> I agree 100% with Dr. Becker about kibble keeping dogs in a constant state of dehydration. I have seen this firsthand. I recently switched Bailey to homecooking (Balance IT) after two bouts with colitis. Bailey's water consumption is about 1/4 what it was on Fromm kibble. He drank water constantly on kibble (and constantly peed). I can see why kibble is hard on the kidneys.


I am VERY interested in learning more about Balance IT  going to do some reading and watching some u-tube vids!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

shellbeme said:


> I am VERY interested in learning more about Balance IT  going to do some reading and watching some u-tube vids!


https://secure.balanceit.com/

The recipes are free, but you have to buy their supplement. It's more expensive than adding your own supplements, but it's convenient and you don't need to consult with a nutritionist. 

Homecooking is a lot of work. I did it for Lady the last five years of her life and it made a huge difference in her health. I was hoping to get off easy with Bailey, but after two episodes of colitis I decided to homecook for him, too. I refuse to feed prescription diets or keep him on medication so it's worth the effort.


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Ladysmom said:


> https://secure.balanceit.com/
> 
> The recipes are free, but you have to buy their supplement. It's more expensive than adding your own supplements, but it's convenient and you don't need to consult with a nutritionist.
> 
> Homecooking is a lot of work. I did it for Lady the last five years of her life and it made a huge difference in her health. I was hoping to get off easy with Bailey, but after two episodes of colitis I decided to homecook for him, too. I refuse to feed prescription diets or keep him on medication so it's worth the effort.


This looks really great Marj, thank for sharing the website


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Ladysmom said:


> https://secure.balanceit.com/
> 
> The recipes are free, but you have to buy their supplement. It's more expensive than adding your own supplements, but it's convenient and you don't need to consult with a nutritionist.
> 
> Homecooking is a lot of work. I did it for Lady the last five years of her life and it made a huge difference in her health. I was hoping to get off easy with Bailey, but after two episodes of colitis I decided to homecook for him, too. I refuse to feed prescription diets or keep him on medication so it's worth the effort.



Thanks Marj for this information, i just registered on the site to create recipes for the kids. I can't wait to try the recipes and see how the kids do with them. :chili:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

mysugarbears said:


> Thanks Marj for this information, i just registered on the site to create recipes for the kids. I can't wait to try the recipes and see how the kids do with them. :chili:


Bailey gobbles up his food! I have only tried two recipes so far. With the first one I discovered that Bailey HATES rice, but he loves his chicken, sweet potato and veggie recipe.

It's easy to do for one dog, but might be complicated for multiples since each one would need a separate recipe based upon their age and weight and to know the correct amount of supplement to add.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Ladysmom said:


> https://secure.balanceit.com/
> 
> The recipes are free, but you have to buy their supplement. It's more expensive than adding your own supplements, but it's convenient and you don't need to consult with a nutritionist.
> 
> Homecooking is a lot of work. I did it for Lady the last five years of her life and it made a huge difference in her health. I was hoping to get off easy with Bailey, but after two episodes of colitis I decided to homecook for him, too. I refuse to feed prescription diets or keep him on medication so it's worth the effort.


This looks very interesting and I am thinking of trying it...anything for my babies!

Marj, how long have you been feeding this to Bailey?


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

I have fed Aolani Primal and can tell you that he pooped less on it and didn't paw at his face as much. Like others, I rotate his food. Typically he either eats Primal or Fromm Salmon a la Veg for breakfast and then for dinner he may eat either Primal or Grandma Lucy's. I have bought the Primal sampler to test on him and see if there are any other proteins he may like - I am especially insterested in the chicken since when it is porcessed in kibble he can be very sensitive to it. Of course, I am testring the Primal chicken recipe under the guidance of my vet, since I was too "chicken" to try it out without his approval.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Ladysmom said:


> Bailey gobbles up his food! I have only tried two recipes so far. With the first one I discovered that Bailey HATES rice, but he loves his chicken, sweet potato and veggie recipe.
> 
> It's easy to do for one dog, but might be complicated for multiples since each one would need a separate recipe based upon their age and weight and to know the correct amount of supplement to add.



I'm glad to hear that Bailey gobbles his food up, i have 5 little piglets here so i think they'll be gobbling their food up to! Are his rice, sweet potato and veggie recipes because of his bout with colitis? The reason i'm asking is they weren't options for the kids.

I did get individual recipes for Kelly, Riley and Noelle and since Chloe and Reese are just about the same age and the same weight and both healthy i was able to get one recipe for them to share. Our options were Oats, Potato and Carnivore so i got recipes for Oats and Potato with about 4 protein choices for each and i'll look on the veggies and fruit list to make up a batch for a week to add to their food.


----------

